# La Mans Strips are on



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Was considering something similar to this, but instead o strips, it would be "CRUZE".


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks alright, do you have any far away pics?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I did this too. I used flatte black though. I only did driver side and not sure if im gonna keep them. My brother in law is a big dodge guy and he said "why you got dodge stripes on your chevy?" I think I might get a bowtie emblem the close to the size of the stripes instead. Still thinking about it. BTW heres the dodge emblem:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, those stripes are mainly put on Challengers, however they were put on random vettes. The popular Chevy stripes are the hockey sticks from the Camaro, aside from the basic double stripes down the body.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

My vinyl guy has put them on about 50 different cars in the last 6 months. to be honest they have nothing to do with dodge at all. they were used back in the 50 and 60's to identify the cars on the track that looked alike. there is a huge race history with them. the technology then to see the cars at the speed they could do was not as good as it is now. so the rules for them kind of races stated they had to put strips on the driver side wheel well of different colors per car so that the pit crews and track officials could tell what car and team it was. they always had to be on the left cause the infield at the time was always to the drivers left. now in La Mans racing they put them on both sides cause they run on road course. In the 60' dodge as well as many other adapted them as appearance packages and they were a big hit with dodge for many years.

the ones that go straight down the hood were used to help the driver realign a spun out-car with the track[SUP]

[/SUP]


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yeah, those stripes are mainly put on Challengers, however they were put on random vettes. The popular Chevy stripes are the hockey sticks from the Camaro, aside from the basic double stripes down the body.


Not randm Corvettes, it was specifically Grand Sport Corvettes.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah in the 50s and 60s, its 2013 now and it looks that dodge took them as there own. I do like the look but I dont want anybody confused about my chevy cruze being a dodge on the street. I think having a big bowtie or even "cruze" would be better IMO.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> My vinyl guy has put them on about 50 different cars in the last 6 months. to be honest they have nothing to do with dodge at all. they were used back in the 50 and 60's to identify the cars on the track that looked alike. there is a huge race history with them. the technology then to see the cars at the speed they could do was not as good as it is now. so the rules for them kind of races stated they had to put strips on the driver side wheel well of different colors per car so that the pit crews and track officials could tell what car and team it was. they always had to be on the left cause the infield at the time was always to the drivers left. now in La Mans racing they put them on both sides cause they run on road course. In the 60' dodge as well as many other adapted them as appearance packages and they were a big hit with dodge for many years.
> 
> the ones that go straight down the hood were used to help the driver realign a spun out-car with the track[SUP]
> 
> [/SUP]


I knew what the stripes down the hood where used for, but now I know about the La Mans ones (learn somethign new everyday right?).



silverWS.6 said:


> Not randm Corvettes, it was specifically Grand Sport Corvettes.


I mainly saw them on Grand Sports, but I've also seen them on non GS vettes over the years so I just specified random.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

here is a far away pic


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> here is a far away pic
> 
> View attachment 10369


At first glace it reminds me of Dodge, but I like it. It gives it something extra. Not just another Cruze.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are you putting them on pass. side too?


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice, I like it but I think it clashes with the Injen sticker


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

silverWS.6 said:


> Nice, I like it but I think it clashes with the Injen sticker



thats what my wife said...so I am removing the Injen sticker tomorrow as well as the eibach sticker


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It sets your car apart from the thousands out there and not in a bad way. :thumbup:


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Are you putting them on pass. side too?


no i did just the driverside.



























yay i don't think my strips look like the dodge


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm on the fence on this one, and I think its because of where the stripes extend onto the hood. I wonder how it would look with it just on the fender.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I did this too. I used flatte black though. I only did driver side and not sure if im gonna keep them. My brother in law is a big dodge guy and he said "why you got dodge stripes on your chevy?" I think I might get a bowtie emblem the close to the size of the stripes instead. Still thinking about it. BTW heres the dodge emblem:
> View attachment 10360


They are also on vettes


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I've seen them on new and old Corvettes.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Not my thing.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

*WHY!!!!!!* 
OH and do you have an INJEN intake in your car? LOL


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

the strips are not to bad at all IMHO, just that they might be too long and extend on then hood. the injen is a different story, unless a company is paying me to advertise for them i wont ever put there name on my car


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

getblended said:


> *WHY!!!!!!*
> OH and do you have an INJEN intake in your car? LOL




WHY...what???
yes i have an injen


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

cottonseed said:


> the strips are not to bad at all IMHO, just that they might be too long and extend on then hood. the injen is a different story, unless a company is paying me to advertise for them i wont ever put there name on my car



yes i took the injen stickers off. looks cleaner without them. the strips haven't even been on for 24 hours and i have had a least 20 people ask me about them and tell me how good the car looks. and after we are done talking about the car they then ask me what kind of car it is...what the ****!!


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> no i did just the driverside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10371
> ...



maybe you should have the R / T on there just for grins :1poke:


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

haha yes ummm RT lets see...got it R T.....*R*acing *T*urbo


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks better, not as busy :goodjob:


----------

